# Rough Notes: GeriatricLand®



## SifuPhil (Nov 18, 2012)

Just a few rough notes on an idea I had for a senior-citizen amusement park, tentatively called *GeriatricLand®*  – these notes might give you an idea of how a humor writer thinks, or  at least how a psychotic mind works. The idea had originally been  conceived when I was bored one evening and my lady-friend came over and  mentioned that her mother was starting to look old. Things just  naturally developed from there …


*GeriatricLand®*

*
Rides:*



*Steam and* *Scream –* scary crematorium ride 
*Hover-Round -* bumper cars 
*Dragon Load* – roller-coaster for diaper-wearers – sponsored by Depends® 
*Old-Tyme Cars* – 1974 Dodge Darts that go 2 MPH 
*Kevorkian Mountain – **“Thrill to the Kill on the Hill”* 
*Crash Carts – *bumper cars 
*Paraplegic Push – *Kart Racing 
*Fragile Free-Fall – *parachute ride 
******* Lift – *overhead cable cars 

... *Read More* ... (may offend the more sensitive readers among you - definitely not safe for work  )


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 18, 2012)

GeriatricLand, while a bit off-putting at times, was interestingly funny.  Congratulations on your TaiChi book, that's great!  I took just one class that lasted around 6 weeks a long time ago, and enjoyed it very much, taught my a man named Jaquinto Runes (sp?).  Quality site you have there, will have to take some time on a rainy day and explore some more. :topsy_turvy:


----------



## maybenot (Nov 18, 2012)

:love_heart:


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 18, 2012)

SeaBreeze said:


> GeriatricLand, while a bit off-putting at times, was interestingly funny.  Congratulations on your TaiChi book, that's great!  I took just one class that lasted around 6 weeks a long time ago, and enjoyed it very much, taught my a man named Jaquinto Runes (sp?).  Quality site you have there, will have to take some time on a rainy day and explore some more. :topsy_turvy:



Sorry if it put you off - but you have to admit I DID post a warning!  I know my brand of humor isn't for everyone, especially in something like this, if they've had bad personal experiences with aging loved ones. Before I would publish anything like that anyplace but my own blog I would "clean it up" a bit.

 I'm afraid I'm not familiar with the name of your instructor, but then there are many good ones that I haven't heard of. Glad you enjoyed it! 

I'm hoping for a lot of thunderstorms. layful:



			
				maggis said:
			
		

> :love_heart:​



Well, thank you! (smiley face limit exceeded or I would have given you one!)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2012)

SifuPhil said:


> Sorry if it put you off - but you have to admit I DID post a warning!  I know my brand of humor isn't for everyone, especially in something like this...



I can appreciate that kind of humor, often use it myself to hubby around the house. layful:  Just a BIT off-put, lol!  Who was that comedian, I remember what he looked like but not his name...'eh...I resemble that remark'!


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 19, 2012)

SeaBreeze said:


> I can appreciate that kind of humor, often use it myself to hubby around the house. layful:  Just a BIT off-put, lol!  Who was that comedian, I remember what he looked like but not his name...'eh...I resemble that remark'!



Actually, the first comedian that I know of that used that line was "Curly" from The Three Stooges ... Curly, not Shemp or Joe Besser (pretenders to the throne in my humble opinion!).


----------



## maybenot (Nov 19, 2012)

You're probably right but  I always attributed that remark to one of the many made famous by  Groucho Marx


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 20, 2012)

maggis said:


> You're probably right but  I always attributed that remark to one of the many made famous by  Groucho Marx



Would you believe that my life has so little meaning that I spent an hour or so trying to find out who said it first? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The biggest problem I ran into was that The Marx Brothers and The Three Stooges made the lion's share of their movies in the same time period; even their pre-movie Vaudeville days were close. So it's a tough call to make, and I also know that comedians love to steal material from each other. I clearly remember Curly using that line several times in the Stooges' "shorts", and although I can't say the same for Groucho I can just imagine him saying it with that indignant leer of his.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Panic Button Carousel Horse*....help, I've fallen and I can't giddy up.


----------

